# Crate Training - Lunch Break Question



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Personally, I would stagger the times. As a pup he'll play hard and then sleep, then need to go out again. And congratulations! Any pictures or names picked out yet?


----------



## Gjolly (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Aislinn! Unfortunately, I do not have any pictures quite yet, but I will be sure to post some once I do. We are going to the breeder on Thursday so I am quite eager to say the least. His name will be Finley.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Love the name! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

We just brought Payton home 2 weeks ago. We have been letting her out for about 45 minutes to an hour at a time, three times during a period from 7:30 until about 4. (so, at about 10 and then again at about 1:30-2, and then one of us will end our day about 4) after about 45 minutes of playing, she is ready to nap again. When Maya got a bit older (around 3 months or so) we let her out just once during the 7:30 - 4 period of time, but for about an hour and a half. Congrats on your new addition--be sure to post pictures!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

I definitely agree with staggering. It would be hard to keep a puppy awake sometimes for 2 hours straight if they are playing hard! 

I see you are from Brookfield (we are from Menomonee Falls). Is Finley coming from Jermichael Finley or no relation? 

Anytime you want to set up a play date let us know! We are always up for play dates once he is a bit older!


----------



## Gjolly (Mar 19, 2012)

I think a play date sounds like a great idea once he gets older.  We will definitely have to coordinate something considering how close we live to one another. Tonight we were able to see the litter. It is going to be a looong week until we are able to pick him up for good.

As an avid Packer fan, I would be lying if I didn't say that the correlation of his name to one of the team members didn't cross my mind. I tried for Rodgers but that didn't fly. 

Do you typically stay in the Falls or do you take your pup down to the lakefront, etc.?


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

If we had a boy...it would have been Rodgers for sure!  Finley is good too...at least he signed on for a few more years!!

We go different places, have not gone to the lakefront yet but she was still so small last summer and not reliable on a leash even so we didn't attempt it. Definitely will this summer...we try to find closed in baseball fields and take her to those to play and run her heart out! We are actually planning to head out to Homestead Hollow in Germantown this weekend for a nice hike through the park. We are considering joining up with a meet up group. It was formed by 3 lab owners and they opened it up to large breed dogs. They mostly hold their meetups at the doggy office in brookfield so once Finley is older that will definitely be a good resource for you!  

I remember the week before we got Koda, it was brutal but at least it gives you something to look forward to! Can't wait to see pictures of the little guy!!


----------

